

Intelligent To Do List App Any.do Raises $3.5 Million - bmillipede
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/13/intelligent-to-do-list-app-any-do-raises-3-5-million-will-further-expand-into-personal-productivity-space

======
neya
Just in case anyone else was wondering, the (incompetent) mods here have
changed the title from:

    
    
        Can somebody explain where is the money in a to-do app?
    

to

    
    
        Intelligent To Do List App Any.do Raises $3.5 Million
    

If the comments don't make sense, then it probably was meant for the original
title.

~~~
gojomo
That was a competent title change. The title isn't for adding
snarky/leading/argumentative spin to a story.

------
joshuamerrill
As was explained to me by a friend who founded a recently-acquired to-do list
company, the opportunity is to monetize intent. That is, if my to-do is "take
clothes to dry cleaning," the app might be able to suggest a better/closer dry
cleaner. You can also imagine many similar opportunities around travel.

------
bornhuetter
This app looks interesting, but the permissions are outrageous. Why does it
need to read my call log and smses, directly make phone calls etc?

~~~
neya
_Hint_ \- You might be the product xD

~~~
bornhuetter
Yeah, I'm not going to be installing this. I've been paying for RTM Pro
(Android) for a couple of years, but it's expensive and doesn't quite fit my
workflow so I've been looking at alternatives. Not interested in what looks
like invasive vaporware.

~~~
krschultz
I have paid for RTM pro for years. It is money well spent every year. I have
met the developer of the Any.do app, and he's a good guy. Vaporware it is not.
But for an app I interact with multiple times every single day I have no
problem paying money to avoid advertisements.

------
mugenx86
Customers, skills, and market position (as the go-to todo app) are all
contributing factors. I think they intend to expand the scope of the services
they deliver -- collect data and hopefully, sell out to a larger company.

------
goughjustin
I would guess the money is based on speculation that a larger company
(dropbox, google, facebook) would purchase your company and add your feature
to their existing product.

------
sriramk
Orchestra raised a bunch of money for their todo app. And then they pivoted
into Mailbox.

------
skreech
Integrating services like Taskrabbit, home delivery etc, at least if some
kickback scheme is available. Location-based ads based on "things to buy".

------
asselinpaul
One of the best about me page I've ever seen: <http://www.any.do/about>

~~~
vidyesh
Wistia too has a good page <http://wistia.com/about/yearbook>

_Hint : Are you sure each profile has just one extra pose?_

Edit : I find this page weird but its still a different About Us page
<http://bkwld.com/profile>

~~~
markdown
The Wistia one is great, but that last one... WTF? Auto playing music went out
of fashion in 1999.

It's completely disrespectful to their users.

~~~
jdotjdot
Disrespectful because of the playing of music or because it's out of fashion?

(not serious)

------
cma
None of the comments make sense because the title was changed.. wtf mods

To answer the original question: because Yahoo! recently paid millions for the
Astrid TODO list and is shutting it down, and VCs figure Google might want
bragging rights over Yahoo! by buying a better one for even more money and
shutting it down.

------
jimmytucson
Haven't seen that many Jews on one page since the book of Leviticus.

